# Day Two and season over



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Birds have been talking both days so far and it cost them one of their own.Yesterday the birds were talking but would not come to the call. I had Sixteen birds come right up the middle of the fields and would not respond to a call. There were about 8 hens, 6 jakes 2 Toms. The males just followed the hens and would not change course. The closest they got was about 90 yards. Today the birds were sounding off on the roost until someone shot then the birds went silent. After the shot, I saw 2 birds fly from the area where the shot was fired and land about 500 yds below me in the fields. I let about 20 minutes go by and started calling. slowly one by one 5 birds coming in on a string for my decoys.They where about 2 hundred yds out and had to go thru a slight depression about 100 yds out. I thought I had plenty of time to get my gun up when they would go out of sight. So here I sit when one of biggest birds I have ever seen comes in out of know where and is standing at about 15 yds. Naturaly as I reach for my gun, he catches the movement and turn tail and runs for his life. Mean while the other birds spooke and follow him out of sight. After about ten minutes of me beating myself up I started calling again and from the area the birds left in two came sneeking back. After about ten more minutes I got my bird. Not huge nor small just a nice 20 lb. bird. Can't wait for next year!


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Congratulations. I hunted in a really heavy fog till 10 and only seen one bird. Couldn't ID through the fog so I watched the black mass just walk right by.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Congrats! Wish they would cooperate with me.


----------

